# ShadowSpear Run 100 Trash Talk and Progress Thread



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm currently building out the spreadsheet that I will PM everyone who's raised their hand for this endeavor.  If anyone else wants in, post and tag me and I'll add you to to the list.

Rules are simple:
1. Run 100 Days, 1 JAN-11 APR
2. Run a minimum of 20 minutes/day
3. Input your data into the google spreadsheet (Mileage/Time is the Standard) (Ex: 4.76/35:06)

Although this is on the honor system, if anyone wants to link their strava profile or garmin profile to their name on the spreadsheet I will do so...this way if you decide you can also talk trash on their strava profile or also give them thumbs up (Kudos).

Competitors so far:
@ThunderHorse
@SpongeBob*24
@48over4000
@runninrunninrunnin
@usaf2t3
@Cookie_101st
@Bunsickle 
@DocCallahan


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2019)

1 down, 99 to go!!!!  Pretty much almost done!!!!!!   



My goal is pretty much to run 200 10 min miles......now its Time to go drink post workout IPAs.....

Edit-spelling


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmmm...


SpongeBob*24 said:


> ..now its Time to go dink post workout IPAs.....



This sounds interesting... a new way to get rid of nasty beer? 

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> This sounds interesting... a new way to get rid of nasty beer?
> ...





I had to urban dictionary "dink".  Assuming in this case you are talking about "a small disappointing poop" and not "a gay couple with dual income no kids"......

Also IPA is not nasty.


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 1, 2019)

There was a Thing a few years ago shooting Pirates, ducks in water. Using The Archangel. Mr P. Had something to do with it.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

Instead of driving to the gym now I'm going to run. It's 14 degrees out.. fuck.


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 1, 2019)

Don’t know why my post was posted here in the wrong thread. But on that note I’ll take the challenge, ran 3.5 miles in 28 minutes today, PM me the Spreadsheet please!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2019)

48over4000 said:


> Instead of driving to the gym now I'm going to run. It's 14 degrees out.. fuck.



Assuming Celsius right....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2019)

Bunsickle said:


> Don’t know why my post was posted here in the wrong thread. But on that note I’ll take the challenge, ran 3.5 miles in 28 minutes today, PM me the Spreadsheet please!



Show off.......lol!!!


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Assuming Celsius right....


I wish.. may just hit the treadmill before my workout and wait for the temps to rise.


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 1, 2019)

BTW does a treadmill count? For bad weather days?


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm still driving back to Colorado from San Diego, so more than likely I'll run twice tomorrow to make up for not getting it today.

@Bunsickle, only rule I know of is to do all 100 runs for at least 20 minutes. 
I'm thinking treadmills/makeup runs for bad weather or days that can't help but be missed are fine, as long as you hit 100 on April 11th.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I'm still driving back to Colorado from San Diego, so more than likely I'll run twice tomorrow to make up for not getting it today.
> 
> @Bunsickle, only rule I know of is to do all 100 runs for at least 20 minutes.
> I'm thinking treadmills/makeup runs for bad weather or days that can't help but be missed are fine, as long as you hit 100 on April 11th.



Yeah my understanding too...poop happens!


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in. Not running though, cause, well. I'll use my NuStep machine. 45min today.

ETA: tagging @ThunderHorse


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

Bunsickle said:


> BTW does a treadmill count? For bad weather days?


I'm in Colorado so I was stuck on one today.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 1, 2019)

Bunsickle said:


> BTW does a treadmill count? For bad weather days?



Just 100 Days, 100 Runs, 20 min minimum per day...how you do that: Treadmill, Outside, that is your decision.  As we're all in different locales dictating the how would be a bit constraining I think.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

No need to feel guilty now right?


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 2, 2019)

Three guys with the same exact distance and run times on the SS, I think there’s an error


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2019)

I think that's just @SpongeBob*24 dragging his co-workers along.

ETA: Welcome @DocCallahan to the show.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Bunsickle said:


> BTW does a treadmill count? For bad weather days?


What is this bad weather you speak of? 

LL

ETA - I'm taking part in the trash talking part of this thread as I await determination on what kind of surgery my knee will endure...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2019)

Looked at my half-marathon plan and tomorrow is a double run day...


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 2, 2019)

Did day one and two today. Cold as hell, but it is what it is.

2.5 in 20 for both runs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> Did day one and two today. Cold as hell, but it is what it is.
> 
> 2.5 in 20 for both runs.


Nice


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 2, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I think that's just @SpongeBob*24 dragging his co-workers along.
> 
> ETA: Welcome @DocCallahan to the show.



Yeah I got 7 other guys from work guilt tripped into these shenanigans.....  @ThunderHorse  secretly told me the more people involved in this challenge the fatter the prize at the end!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2019)

The Girlfriend said NO when I woke her up this morning.  She was very pissed that there was ice on her windshield...but hey, double run for you tomorrow...60 minutes today, oof.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 3, 2019)

Walked to the mailbox. Now having a beer


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 3, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Walked to the mailbox. Now having a beer


Win.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 3, 2019)

Missed yesterday but going to make up for it today. Would to have an excuse but... nope.


----------



## usaf2t3 (Jan 8, 2019)

48over4000 said:


> Missed yesterday but going to make up for it today. Would to have an excuse but... nope.


How did that make-up run go?

I know its only been a week, but I would like to thank @ThunderHorse for setting this up. Accountability trumps discipline for me more often that I would like to admit.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 8, 2019)

Walked to mailbox again today, no bills.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2019)

@SpongeBob*24 calm down, you might have a heart attack at that pace!  Looks like you'll be in FINE shape when this is over.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 8, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> @SpongeBob*24 calm down, you might have a heart attack at that pace!  Looks like you'll be in FINE shape when this is over.



It was raining so I drove that....it still counts right......


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 8, 2019)

It's even more impressive, given how hard running underwater is. Unless he's just doing laps around Sandy's place...


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 8, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Walked to mailbox again today, no bills.



Want to trade mailboxes?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 11, 2019)

Got some stragglers up in here!


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 11, 2019)

Well I screwed that up yesterday, warning, Leg days suck.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 12, 2019)

So, @ThunderHorse , why have I still not gotten the excel document? Yes, not running, but the NuStep is harder, if my legs, well, did stuff


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2019)

Went all out today, used a snowblower today, did mine and 2 elderly neighbors driveways. I am beat


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 17, 2019)

You TARDS need to pick up the pace. Walked twice to the curb to take my garbage cans out last night, two trips to put them back in the garage today. Then drank a six pack of shitty ass tall boys to celebrate my accomplishments.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2019)

Got some freakin' stragglers in here.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh, I see, pick on the guy in a wheelchair who can't keep up with runners


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 19, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Got some freakin' stragglers in here.



How do you mean?

I have 11-18 on the list.  They take screen shots or pics and send me their dist / time then I update that master spreadsheet.

Side note, I woke up the other morning and saw an Ab sticking out...and I was like "not today!!!!!"  Fattkiddds got a date with some 12 paks and Cheddar brisket bacon burgers.......


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 20, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> I have 11-18 on the list.  They take screen shots or pics and send me their dist / time then I update that master spreadsheet.
> 
> Side note, I woke up the other morning and saw an Ab sticking out...and I was like "not today!!!!!"  Fattkiddds got a date with some 12 paks and Cheddar brisket bacon burgers.......


Well check the sheet, it ain't you girl!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well check the sheet, it ain't you girl!



Ok cool....just double checking we aren't violating something [straggler has 52 meanings, unclear which you meant].

I'm keeping everything 2 weeks, so if you need to IRS audit the fattkiddd run club let me know. .haha!!


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 21, 2019)

I’m Going to have to dropout early on this, haven’t upgraded spreadsheet lately  and this last Muta 6 weekend ruined my chances of 100 consecutive days. Not including the prior break due to my day AFU’ed. But I will continue my daily runs when I do them I just won’t upgrade spreadsheet.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2019)

Bunsickle said:


> I’m Going to have to dropout early on this, haven’t upgraded spreadsheet lately  and this last Muta 6 weekend ruined my chances of 100 consecutive days. Not including the prior break due to my day AFU’ed. But I will continue my daily runs when I do them I just won’t upgrade spreadsheet.


I'm just talking shit.  Keep up with the runs and enter them, 100 days of Runs is the goal, but if you can get 80? That's impressive compared to most people.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 21, 2019)

Mathematically I'm just gonna wait til April 9th then run 34 hours straight.

So what if I poop myself, it's worth the new Ford Raptor @ThunderHorse is buying for the winner......


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 23, 2019)

How's your mailbox treating you today @Polar Bear ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 23, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> How's your mailbox treating you today @Polar Bear ?


Fine, sent my youngest yo get the mail, while I drank vodka.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2019)

I shoveled the driveway, does that count? My knee sure thinks it does. Ok, so really not the whole driveway just the concrete pad in front of the garage, the driveway isn't plowed, and it's long and steep. And the snow wasn't heavy and wet, just MT powder.

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 26, 2019)

Forget the Art of War by Sun Tzu.....


I have mastered the Art of the 10 min mile!!!!!!
[coming soon to book stores near you!!!!]

"appear fat when you are skinny and skinny when you are fat"
"The art of the ten minute mile is to subdue your want to get donuts without fightin"
"if you know how fat you are, you will not fear the results of 100 burgers"



💤


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 27, 2019)

10.7 miles today.  Phoenix Half is in two weeks.  That is gonna crush me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 3, 2019)

Damnit...didn't get my validation run in.  Half-Marathon on Saturday...but I'm loving this challenge.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 20, 2019)

Between school and moving house I fell off for three days.  Started my Ironman 70.3 training plan and we're back at it.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Between school and moving house I fell off for three days.  Started my Ironman 70.3 training plan and we're back at it.



Are you a time traveler? Tell me how the market does for tomorrow.

You have data for the 21st entered


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 20, 2019)

See the error...inserted column for the 19th.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have we decided what the winner gets yet?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Have we decided what the winner gets yet?


The winner gets to come out and shovel my short, flat, barely covered with snow driveway.  

LL


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Have we decided what the winner gets yet?



You get the runs.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> The winner gets to come out and shovel my short, flat, barely covered with snow driveway.
> 
> LL




Don't listen to her! This is their house:


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Don't listen to her!


What?!?!  12% grade is practically flat, isn't it? 

 It is in my part of the country... 

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 3, 2019)

Half way thru this sillyness....Fattkiddd has added a 5 k row to each day....gonna spice it up a little!!!!


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 3, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Half way thru this sillyness....Fattkiddd has added a 5 k row to each day....gonna spice it up a little!!!!



While watching Kate Beckinsale...you're getting more of a workout than any of us!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 6, 2019)

So. Did my first day in the therapy pool. How do I sign up for this thing? At this rate, I'll be surpassing you guys in mileage in about, oh... 40 years...  

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 23, 2019)

20 days left, this #@$@% is getting old!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 23, 2019)

Did a 20 minute recovery run after an 80 minute bike...


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 5, 2019)

Are we done yet?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 5, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Are we done yet?


Almost there...think I'll get to 82.  Need to update my row


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 6, 2019)

@ThunderHorse

Me thinks your math is off:

31 + 28 + 31 = 90.  This means we should only do 10 days in April, not 11.

Whatever the cause, I am ready to be finished with this.....chasing the hot computer generated Irish chick at the gym is the only thing keeping me going!!!!  I think we are soul mates, she just doesnt know it yet.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 6, 2019)

@SpongeBob*24 maths is hurd


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 10, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> @SpongeBob*24 maths is hurd



Assuming you are an Apple user.  My android has a calculator.  Sorry!



We are done!  100 days straight was dumb but it made me value time.  Thanks Sir for putting this together.  So what does the winner get?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 10, 2019)

Congratulations to @usaf2t3 for winning what may be the first inaugural Shadow Spear Run 100.  354.3 Miles/56h 25 Mins.  Did something I was unable to do and got all 100 days.  I got to 79.

@SpongeBob*24 in second place with also 100 days.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 11, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Congratulations to @usaf2t3 for winning what may be the first inaugural Shadow Spear Run 100.  354.3 Miles/56h 25 Mins.  Did something I was unable to do and got all 100 days.  I got to 79.
> 
> @SpongeBob*24 in second place with also 100 days.



Congrats @usaf2t3 you crushed all our butts!!!!!  According to my calculations, I got 5th, aka last place for those those that did 100 days.  I'll take the L because it made me value things like time, family, gloves, headlamps, lottery tickets and BANG Energy drinks!!!!!   #unicornrainbow

Don't even think about inviting me to do this next year [of course I will do it I'm in I have no will power!!!]  Now I'm moving on to get my butt in shape (pun intended).....gotta get that deadlift up from 10lb pink dumbells x 1 rep max to 340lbs x 3 for that new Army PT test thingy.


----------



## usaf2t3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah I'm glad that is over with. There were a few days I was so busy I barely got out the door for the 20 minute minimum. I took the last two days off, time to get back on a 4-5x a week schedule with a renewed appreciation for rest days.


----------

